
Ask HN: What is the current state of iOS vs. Android development? - asafira
Hey everyone,<p>I was interested in hearing how things are in developing apps for iOS vs Android; specifically, some things are<p>1) Is it obvious to be iOS-first? This goes both for when releasing the first app for a product or service, and then updates and&#x2F;or platform priority. (I understand this could depend on the particular service&#x2F;product and market, but I would like to hear!)<p>2) How do the development tools compare for typical apps? What about for games or CPU&#x2F;GPU-heavy apps?<p>3) How painful is it to deal with the number of devices with Android vs. the relatively few for iOS?<p>4) What are the current issues with the app review process?
======
tomwilson
React native feels like it's becoming the most sensible default for version
1.0 of anything.

Which I have mixed feelings about personally, because I really like the Apple
tools and frameworks. But I totally get why RN is so appealing.

